# [EVDL] Lemco LEM-200-D135 motors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A friend who is an instructor at a university asked me if I knew anyone 
interested in 2 pcs new Lemco LEM-200-D135 motors that are left over 
from a boat racing project. They were purchased prior to their 
decision to go with a higher RPM motor. These are slightly different 
than the model we at Lawless Industries use for racing and I can not 
use them. I have no interest in this except to maybe put two people 
together who can help each other. I would think they could be had for 
$600 each. Contact me off list if you are interested.

Shawn Lawless 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

